# Street Corner at Night



## AverageJoe (Jun 22, 2008)

Went for a long exposure/small aperature for some trails.


----------



## jteknet (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks real nice. I'd like to get some shots like this. Give me some more info how you did this?


----------



## taracor (Jun 24, 2008)

That's pretty cool!  Did you use a filter for the star effect on the lights or is it from the diaphragm blades?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 24, 2008)

jteknet said:


> Looks real nice. I'd like to get some shots like this. Give me some more info how you did this?


 
Not too tough, 


Use a tripod
Use the self timer (so you pushing the shutter button doesn't shake the camera)
Try to keep the iso settting at 400 or lower
Used aperature priority mode (A) and used the second to last aperature setting (in this case F18)
The shutter should be open for farily long (in this photo 5 seconds).
Let me or someone else know if you have problems, lots of knowledge here.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 24, 2008)

taracor said:


> That's pretty cool! Did you use a filter for the star effect on the lights or is it from the diaphragm blades?


 
 From the blades, the only post processing was playing with levels, sharpening a tiny and a little noise reduction. Thanks for looking!


----------

